# ORAMM course



## eischman (Apr 5, 2005)

Trying to prepare for the NUE races we decided to drive up 4 hrs and ride the ORAMM course. We have small hills in the raleigh/ durham area. Since I had never ridden these trails I had no idea what to expect. My fearless stoker has ridden the trails many times and race it on a ss 2 years ago. All I can say is heartbreak ridge is a scary but beautiful trail. Difficult trails will only make you stronger. I guess I could have learned more if we would gone down. The trail was one of the tightest ridgeline trails I have ever ridden! Parts of the trail we we being hit by rhododendron on both sides. Talk about brakes...you know it is a great down hill when your hand hurt so much afterwards. It is amazing how much the second you let off the brakes the tandem instantly gains 10 mph.

The switchbacks were so tight that few single bikes make it around the turns. We go better at technique but sill had to pop off the bike. I recall seeing my stoker hanging off the side of the bike to try to turn the beast and I had to feather the brakes to get the bike to make the turn. Wow. We tried a lot of things and hit the family jewels a few times...ouch!


The Magura's on the Fandango worked like a champ! The fork however had an issue. We put 150-170 psi in it but when bombing down the mountain we started bottoming out. When I checked the pressure we were at 0 Zero>>> When I got home I put 100 psi and checked it in the morning and it was a hair under (could have lost that checking. ) Not sure what to do, the fork is almost brand new and have races coming up. 

Tire...was is the best ..fast rolling tire for a tandem. The WTBs are awesome for everyday fun riding but are slow on gravel and road. I want something that is durable and fast on gravel and road. Any recommendations? Any advise on the fork?


----------



## andy a (Nov 14, 2007)

you have discovered the beauty of our back yard! The only trail we have not done on the tandem yet is heartbreak.,.,. we usually go down the mitchell toll road (which is a really rocky, but not steep trail) which drops us out just a mile from our front door. 

Tires: maxxis cross marks are great fast rolling tires that have an acceptable amount of traction. We rode them @ the lumberjack 100 and they were great. We will use them @ leadville this year as well. We used continental race kings last year... and they are fast, but the sidewalls are prone to tears...

what fork are you running???


----------



## eischman (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks Andy! We should ride some time. Plan to ride the ORAMM course again Saturday morning and would love to find more trails in the area.

I did just buy a set of crossmark 2.1. I bought the tubeless version which are heavier and more durable.


----------

